# Speed Cruiser



## STEVE SAYLER (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone using 26 x 2.125 wheels and baloon tires on a middle weight frame? Does this present any problems?

Thanks,
Steve S.


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 28, 2010)

I used that size on my Fat Rat Racer which is a lightweight frame/fork set.  Had to do just a touch of filing on the inside of the fork legs.  Rear just barely clears, which is what I wanted.  So I can;t see there being any probs on a mid weight frame.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 28, 2010)

1965 TYPHOON W/ 26x2.125 TYPHOON Cord tires on drop set rims


----------



## 65Slick (Jul 24, 2010)

ZZ3Malibu said:


> 1965 TYPHOON W/ 26x2.125 TYPHOON Cord tires on drop set rims




Any more pictures and details on this bike??  It looks great!

Marty


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 27, 2010)

Not much to tell, I just mounted my typhoon tires on a set of rims from a old huffy (painted red) center the rims good and plenty of room. i might try fenders on it next and see how close they are.


----------



## sam (Jul 28, 2010)

These steel cruzer frames are very forgiving.If you don't intend to ever restore the frame , you can easly widen the rear.Basicly you just put your foot on it and pull the other side--then when it's "too" wide wedge a wood block  in and press the drop/outs back to you hub size.String line and check the frame.
front fork are a bit harder to deal with--I advise changing them out. M/B forks with V brake bosses work good, and there are plenty of after market springers avalible.

I'd add ,the V-brake fork gives you very good stopping power for down hill racing.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 28, 2010)

Very common,The 70's Chicago Made and the 80's-90's Taiwan Made, cantilever frame Schwinn Cruisers  were m/w frames with balloon tires. 

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 28, 2010)

65Slick said:


> Any more pictures and details on this bike??  It looks great!
> 
> Marty




Love that look,makes me want another one Typhoon.

Pat


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried 2.125 whitewalls on my '58 JC sport middleweight. No problem with frame clearance...wish I could say the same for the fenders, they still fit but you had that "baseball card in the spokes" sound if you spun the wheels. Unfortunate because it really looked tough. Had to settle for 1.75 gumwalls.


----------



## jwm (Sep 25, 2010)

Another option for you might be the 26x2x1 3/4 tires. (Kenda makes them, and you can get them on e-bay.) They're almost as big as 2.125, and they fit on the S7 rim.

JWM


----------

